# talkin smack



## jep527

This is a smack talkin fourm for fun. For me skillet rob monkey and whoever just wants to have fun and not clutter up the others fourms with our bull.


----------



## troytyro

Xray rules :bounce:


----------



## itsnathan

troytyro said:


> Xray rules :bounce:


LOSIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hogster

lol talkin smack.... I don't know any smack talkin.


----------



## darrenwilliams

way to get straight to the point, Troy. The plus to Mugen, is that everyone 2nd person out there has an A-Arm when you break one.


----------



## sunkenmetal

people talk smack on here no way lol...


----------



## skillett

Jerry sucks hairy eggs....lol woops I mean your driving..............


----------



## troytyro

*Double or nothing! haha*

Derick and Jerry, need to hurry up with the track rebuild (this will increase practice attendance by double)


----------



## jep527

Skillet what place did you get last night at mikes. I know rob took 1st with that mugen alpha. You break down as always. Lol


----------



## killerkustoms

Rob I don't buy that you can't drive good anymore and that you will be in peoples way...impossible when your in the front...good job man..sandbagger..lol

Skillet held his own I think he finished 3rd in the Sportsman Amain..he almost didn't make it to to the Main if Jason B. hadn't wrenched on his Nova after the 3rd qualifier.


----------



## fast1970

We need to make a documentary "The Perils of Skillet" it would be inspirational to all the challenged peolpe out there.....


----------



## Big Phil

darrenwilliams said:


> way to get straight to the point, Troy. The plus to Mugen, is that everyone 2nd person out there has an A-Arm when you break one.


I have yet to see one break :question:


----------



## fast1970

Mugen, They Break, Quite often, The Front arms are definatly weak, other than that, they are good handeling buggies. I stopped running Mugen cause you cannot make a mistake and survive with them..."To Finish First, First one Must Finish":bounce:


----------



## Verti goat

fast1970 said:


> Mugen, They Break, Quite often, The Front arms are definatly weak, other than that, they are good handeling buggies. *I stopped running Mugen cause you cannot make a mistake* and survive with them..."To Finish First, First one Must Finish":bounce:


Well I think you found the solution to your problem....Stop making mistakes!


----------



## fast1970

Ha! If you aint doing nothin wrong, you are not doing nothin!!! Go big or pull over!!! I may be running this car sooner or later, so I am taking note of the weak spots...Beware...


----------



## Big Phil

fast1970 said:


> Mugen, They Break, Quite often, The Front arms are definatly weak, other than that, they are good handeling buggies. I stopped running Mugen cause you cannot make a mistake and survive with them..."To Finish First, First one Must Finish":bounce:


Nothing has broke on mine and I've ran it hard but honestly any of these cars will break if you bash boards and pipe enough just saying.


----------



## fast1970

Oh they all Break, Not Bashin Mugen, But they do have some weak spots, so do all of them, The Mugen is a Good Car, I have been Monkeyin it for awhile, stand down..They all break, even my Z..The Pole vibrations at mike's were from my Z in the hands of a Monkey...Broken shock end..That being stated..had it been any other car..Oh My!


----------



## jep527

They all break if they didn't they wouldn't make money on spare parts. I'm sure they could make one but none of us could afford it.


----------



## fast1970

jep527 said:


> They all break if they didn't they wouldn't make money on spare parts. I'm sure they could make one but none of us could afford it.


Spoken in the true words of a parts supplier!! OHMG!!!:dance:


----------



## skillett

jep527 said:


> They all break if they didn't they wouldn't make money on spare parts. I'm sure they could make one but none of us could afford it.


 After seeing those alphas running I'm hooked........on there power.....


----------



## killerkustoms

skillett said:


> After seeing those alphas running I'm hooked........on there power.....


The Alpha engine was two cars ahead of you, the guy you were chasing for second had a Nova and I believe the two guys behind you were running a Nova.


----------



## skillett

You was flying I need to get my milage up pitted 2 times in a 15min main,not good.Any was yall handed me my arse that race but don't count me out yet.lol

BTW thanks for showing me a new way on the throttle linkage...........


----------



## jep527

Come on skillet. Come to the dark side.


----------



## kstoracing

Werks, is still holding iot down for me. They are releasing a 6p now too, uh oh....lol. Too bad I am good on motors for another year at least. Grp, and Nova waiting to get in on some action. Running this 7p into the dirt until, it conks out on me.

All I really need is a 2013 pipe and then it is all over....lol.


----------



## JANKEII

never catch a NOVA


killerkustoms said:


> The Alpha engine was two cars ahead of you, the guy you were chasing for second had a Nova and I believe the two guys behind you were running a Nova.


----------



## fast1970

This is supposed to be a trash talk forum...Dont make me go back to the serious boards and talk smak!! Well, Ya'll is kinda slow, anyway, so I might outrun panhead, (Nova carb Master puller outer) Hogthefuelster (fuel tank siphon specialist) JankeYouhackedmeII (Damit man,,) And anyone else I take out on a weekly basis!!! Ha Monkey has been let out (Or Did I Escape???) Again!!


----------



## JANKEII

Your WEIRD!!!!!


fast1970 said:


> This is supposed to be a trash talk forum...Dont make me go back to the serious boards and talk smak!! Well, Ya'll is kinda slow, anyway, so I might outrun panhead, (Nova carb Master puller outer) Hogthefuelster (fuel tank siphon specialist) JankeYouhackedmeII (Damit man,,) And anyone else I take out on a weekly basis!!! Ha Monkey has been let out (Or Did I Escape???) Again!!


----------



## JANKEII

I vote for Monkey to come back to Sportsman...


----------



## fast1970

I should...It just does not challenge me, it is sooooo primative..I have evolved beyond that point, I just struggle walking upright,,


----------



## fast1970

JANKEII said:


> Your WEIRD!!!!!












Weird? No..This is Weird..


----------



## JANKEII

So the challenge for you in expert is to get out of the way.


fast1970 said:


> I should...It just does not challenge me, it is sooooo primative..I have evolved beyond that point, I just struggle walking upright,,


----------



## JustinK

JANKEII said:


> I vote for Monkey to come back to Sportsman...


Haha. Besides Dan who broke, Monkey was the only other person I ended up beating at Mikes. Think Jason B. had 40 Laps, 4 others with 37, and I had 35.


----------



## fast1970

JANKEII said:


> So the challenge for you in expert is to get out of the way.


Somedays, Yes, Somedays no..Sometimes I get yelled at cause I am in the way, other times it is because I got my groove on, I am in the twweener zone, to fast for you, to slow for some, Monkey happens..I know I have no desire to run with Sporto's, Lets get an Intermidiate class going, then I aint in the way, and do not have to have a great day to do well, but I do not have to fend off the true sportos, It is what I race a big events, otherwise, I try to run, with the full ride guys, stay out of the way when I can, and follow, Until I can figure out how to make up a few minutes in a main. The Pro's, The Guys that are that good, well, they never complain, cause they can drive around me, they do not complain, Especially at a club race, hell, Monkeys like me are just a rolling challenge. Hell, Mayfield, Drake,Truhe,Norte ,Kinwald, Peck, Kirts, Scott, Degani, Lutz, Azeumecula, Kortz, Prescott,and Tessman race at local club races, and many more, I may not be on the same pace, but I was never told to class down, most of the racers with class gave advice. Racing is Racing, I do it for fun, and the challenge. Maybe I will Just hang it up..I have alot of yarn, I will go Knit, or make rope? Yank Rope...Or just go **** an moan somewhere else...Get over it..We race, racining is not winning, Oh my...Its ...Whine'in...Pounding on the rail...yep, we all make a living at racing rc cars...right..how would that livin go if all the loosers stopped racing?


----------



## kstoracing

I thought this was a smack talking page.... I see too much bitc..ing..and not enough shi...kicking. lol. 

It's not how fast you CAN go, it's how fast you THINK you can go...lol.

I can beat all you guys, with one hand tied behind your backs.

I may have to give Jerry a head start but, his car will flame and I will pass him.


----------



## Hogster

fast1970 said:


> Hogthefuelster (fuel tank siphon specialist)


LOL. took me a while to figure out what you meant. i was thinking you were referring to this past weekend...... but NOoooo, you had to go and bring up a 2 month ago accident from a first timer pitman... Sorry I didn't think about pulling the fuel bottle all the way out before "unsqeezing the bottle"!. dangit monkey you get so cranky when I dont pull out in time


----------



## Hogster

KARL your a big guy. I'LL leave it to Jerry to talk smack to ya. Where you at Jerry. I got your back.


----------



## kstoracing

Don't pull out in time...are we talking about racing?....lol.

Jerry's still working on tuning that Alpha pup.


----------



## Hogster

Jerry told me he tuned it down so you could keep up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jep527

Come on karl I can beat you in reverse wait my car don't have reverse that's how slow you are. Did you get that loser I mean losi fixed and what was wrong. Rob take care of my light weight. Karl you coming to harc or are you scared.


----------



## sunkenmetal




----------



## Verti goat

I'm still waiting for my LIPO's, then yall better watch out in the 4x4 SC class! I'm ready to see if Chuck has what it takes in the SC class or if he's gonna be a one class wonder....ROFL

Monkey cheer up!!! Here's a (bbbbaaannnnaaannnnaaaa) for you.....Stop all that nonsense talk about knitting. Just because you have opposable thumbs doesn't mean you have to abuse them by knitting!! Just tune up and prove that z-car is tough as you say it is.


----------



## Labrat99

kstoracing said:


> I may have to give Jerry a head start but, his car will flame and I will pass him.


The secret to beating Jerry has been revealed:

1) Stay out of his way while he bounces wildly from pipe-to-pipe.

2) Pass when his Alpha flames or explodes. :work:


----------



## JANKEII

Haha!!!


Labrat99 said:


> The secret to beating Jerry has been revealed:
> 
> 1) Stay out of his way while he bounces wildly from pipe-to-pipe.
> 
> 2) Pass when his Alpha flames or explodes. :work:


----------



## JANKEII

Whats next? your car catching on fire from your lipos. I know you like to run things HOT!!!


Verti goat said:


> I'm still waiting for my LIPO's, then yall better watch out in the 4x4 SC class! I'm ready to see if Chuck has what it takes in the SC class or if he's gonna be a one class wonder....ROFL
> 
> Monkey cheer up!!! Here's a (bbbbaaannnnaaannnnaaaa) for you.....Stop all that nonsense talk about knitting. Just because you have opposable thumbs doesn't mean you have to abuse them by knitting!! Just tune up and prove that z-car is tough as you say it is.


----------



## JANKEII

I'm still waiting for that "somedays yes". We all know the other one... Monkey I can't beleive you would think about going the other way. Stay positive and one day you can dream of being with the big boys...


fast1970 said:


> Somedays, Yes, Somedays no..Sometimes I get yelled at cause I am in the way, other times it is because I got my groove on, I am in the twweener zone, to fast for you, to slow for some, Monkey happens..I know I have no desire to run with Sporto's, Lets get an Intermidiate class going, then I aint in the way, and do not have to have a great day to do well, but I do not have to fend off the true sportos, It is what I race a big events, otherwise, I try to run, with the full ride guys, stay out of the way when I can, and follow, Until I can figure out how to make up a few minutes in a main. The Pro's, The Guys that are that good, well, they never complain, cause they can drive around me, they do not complain, Especially at a club race, hell, Monkeys like me are just a rolling challenge. Hell, Mayfield, Drake,Truhe,Norte ,Kinwald, Peck, Kirts, Scott, Degani, Lutz, Azeumecula, Kortz, Prescott,and Tessman race at local club races, and many more, I may not be on the same pace, but I was never told to class down, most of the racers with class gave advice. Racing is Racing, I do it for fun, and the challenge. Maybe I will Just hang it up..I have alot of yarn, I will go Knit, or make rope? Yank Rope...Or just go **** an moan somewhere else...Get over it..We race, racining is not winning, Oh my...Its ...Whine'in...Pounding on the rail...yep, we all make a living at racing rc cars...right..how would that livin go if all the loosers stopped racing?


----------



## skillett

fast1970 said:


> This is supposed to be a trash talk forum...Dont make me go back to the serious boards and talk smak!! Well, Ya'll is kinda slow, anyway, so I might outrun panhead, (Nova carb Master puller outer) Hogthefuelster (fuel tank siphon specialist) JankeYouhackedmeII (Damit man,,) And anyone else I take out on a weekly basis!!! Ha Monkey has been let out (Or Did I Escape???) Again!!


 Pan head ,why you monkey choker ,I'll fix you egg head.......Bump down and give me chance..........:slimer:


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah Jerry, plan is to make it to Mikes. Funny how I can be you on your own track tho. I get to beat you on another now. Reverse, forward, or sideways you still suck............lol.


----------



## jep527

Karl your scared and will make up a reason not to come. You will be upside down anyways. I looked up sucks and it had a picture of you. Lol


----------



## cjtamu

Dayum. You girls are funny. :dance:


----------



## kstoracing

Looked up "sucks", I thought you were just slow in the track...lol. didn't know you were just..slow!!


----------



## GoFaster

What "sucks" is you guys' smack talk.

lol


----------



## JANKEII

I'm bored today... Ready to talk some smack!!!!


----------



## sunkenmetal

Mugen Mafia finished 1st and 2nd last night at Vertigo......


----------



## killerkustoms

sunkenmetal said:


> Mugen Mafia finished 1st and 2nd last night at Vertigo......


I'm sure it wasn't Jerry or Derrick's Mugen..LOL


----------



## jep527

If we would have raced it would have been the top 4. You going to harc rubin.


----------



## killerkustoms

Heck yeah I'm going gotta represent my Xray 808 on its last race and learn how to better cuss from you..LOL


----------



## Verti goat

I'm packing some duct tape for Jerry's booboo mouth. Rubin, I gotta servo for you. Don't forget to come out and make excuses that your kid's get sick either!! You know i'm gonna have you beat this HARC season, but come on out anyway!!!

Chucky, get your oil changed for a road trip this weekend. I can't wait to see you, Rob, and Skillet go at it. My money's on Rob, even though he sucks too....SMACK


----------



## Labrat99

killerkustoms said:


> I'm sure it wasn't Jerry or Derrick's Mugen..LOL


That's pretty good smack there; especially from a guy who's a professional sandbagger! :slimer::slimer::dance:


----------



## skillett

Verti goat said:


> I'm packing some duct tape for Jerry's booboo mouth. Rubin, I gotta servo for you. Don't forget to come out and make excuses that your kid's get sick either!! You know i'm gonna have you beat this HARC season, but come on out anyway!!!
> 
> Chucky, get your oil changed for a road trip this weekend. I can't wait to see you, Rob, and Skillet go at it. My money's on Rob, even though he sucks too....SMACK


Thats a bold statement coming from a guy who don't come out much.lol

Pack a lunch suckers.........


----------



## killerkustoms

Labrat99 said:


> That's pretty good smack there; especially from a guy who's a professional sandbagger! :slimer::slimer::dance:


OMG I don't know how I got that title when we know who's the real Sandbagger, (CHUCK, CHUCK, CHUCK, CHUCK, ROB) did I mention Chuck?


----------



## darrenwilliams

killerkustoms said:


> OMG I don't know how I got that title when we know who's the real Sandbagger, (CHUCK, CHUCK, CHUCK, CHUCK, ROB) did I mention Chuck?


What do you mean you don't know how you got that title? You have been racing for 15 years and you are still in sportsman. Chuck's been at it 6 months and you want him in expert?
Sandbagger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jep527

I think 1st me 2nd rob and 3rd derick then the sandbagger followed by chuck and skillet. Duct tape can't hold me back lol. Can't wait.


----------



## Labrat99

killerkustoms said:


> OMG I don't know how I got that title when we know who's the real Sandbagger, (CHUCK, CHUCK, CHUCK, CHUCK, ROB) did I mention Chuck?


I didn't say you were the ONLY Sportsman sandbagger, you're just the first to go pro with it. Embrace your Sandbaggerness, Rubine! Become one with the sandbag! Feel the force, Luke! OOPS, got a little carried away with the last one.


----------



## Labrat99

jep527 said:


> I think 1st me 2nd rob and 3rd derick then the sandbagger followed by chuck and skillet. Duct tape can't hold me back lol. Can't wait.


What?!! No love for the LabRat? If there's one thing I can take to the bank, it's the fact that I'm gonna beat the Vertigo guys when they show up. Hell, I oughta start paying you guys entry fees. :slimer:


----------



## Verti goat

skillett said:


> Thats a bold statement coming from a guy who don't come out much.lol


Vertigo is closed this Saturday just so I can go kick your butt at HARC. Rusty, bring your camera to take a picture of Skillet's face when his Losi breaks:camera::dance::camera:


----------



## Hogster

Wow!! thats a lot of smack talkin in a few hours.

Jerry, sorry but i don't plan on being in the Bmain and If I was you can swap those first two positions, lol!

Rubine I'll be there hoping my buggy's are right, mainly the engine.

Why is everyone pickin on *SKILLET . * SKILLET's been helping me out and I appreciate that. don't worry SKILLET no smack talkin from me, and I'll do my best to pull you along, maybe you could hang on to the draft!! ; )


----------



## JANKEII

I might not make it all night. I have a CRACK CHASSIS!!!!


killerkustoms said:


> OMG I don't know how I got that title when we know who's the real Sandbagger, (CHUCK, CHUCK, CHUCK, CHUCK, ROB) did I mention Chuck?


----------



## killerkustoms

JANKEII said:


> I might not make it all night. I have a CRACK CHASSIS!!!!


WOW, broken A-arms, shock ends, and now crack chassis and the race hasn't even started sounds like a skeeeered excuse...LOL, I'm sure the mugenites lol would help you but they might want to keep one for spare now. I got an Xray chassis if you need it


----------



## skillett

Verti goat said:


> Vertigo is closed this Saturday just so I can go kick your butt at HARC. Rusty, bring your camera to take a picture of Skillet's face when his Losi breaks:camera::dance::camera:


If you can make it out of the b main you might be able to do something,thats a big if though............lol


----------



## JANKEII

It's going to be sad if I beat you with a broken part...


killerkustoms said:


> WOW, broken A-arms, shock ends, and now crack chassis and the race hasn't even started sounds like a skeeeered excuse...LOL, I'm sure the mugenites lol would help you but they might want to keep one for spare now. I got an Xray chassis if you need it


----------



## Hogster

I'm still debating wether to run ebuggy or not. If i dont chuck you can use my chassis if yours is a mugen.


----------



## jep527

a few more hours till i kick yalls butt. lol got my car all set up hopefully it holds together


----------



## killerkustoms

Hogster said:


> I'm still debating wether to run ebuggy or not. If i dont chuck you can use my chassis if yours is a mugen.


Rob you should definitely run the Ebuggy....:cop:

Jerry I'm betting by this time tomorrow yours is broke.:rotfl:


----------



## insaneracin2003

I let the Mugen do the smack talkin. and thats all I got to say about that....


----------



## fast1970

Hogster said:


> Wow!! thats a lot of smack talkin in a few hours.
> 
> Jerry, sorry but i don't plan on being in the Bmain and If I was you can swap those first two positions, lol!
> 
> Rubine I'll be there hoping my buggy's are right, mainly the engine.
> 
> Why is everyone pickin on *SKILLET . *SKILLET's been helping me out and I appreciate that. don't worry SKILLET no smack talkin from me, and I'll do my best to pull you along, maybe you could hang on to the draft!! ; )


 Butt Kisser...:ac550:


----------



## jep527

what happened to you karl? once agian a no show i guess your car was broke. dont worry mine went to sh-- too.


----------



## skillett

jep527 said:


> what happened to you karl? once agian a no show i guess your car was broke. dont worry mine went to sh-- too.


 The question is what happen to you and derrick ,I thought yalls Alpha was going to spank my arse.....lol


----------



## skillett

Verti goat said:


> Vertigo is closed this Saturday just so I can go kick your butt at HARC. Rusty, bring your camera to take a picture of Skillet's face when his Losi breaks:camera::dance::camera:


Rusty did you get a picture of my smoke in Derricks face........:slimer:

You new guys want to be competive come to the victory team........sha zam.......


----------



## jep527

I saw a lot the leaders driving dirty. You know who y'all are. Lol


----------



## Merdith

*ha*

I know most drove well in my mains, but I did get yelled at while being lapped and ran over, It feels pretty bad coming from an expert driver with no apology after the race either, what's new.....No social skills.......


----------



## Verti goat

skillett said:


> The question is what happen to you and derrick ,I thought yalls Alpha was going to spank my arse.....lol


You got me Skillett....That's all I got to say in the shadow of defeat....sad3sm


----------



## Labrat99

jep527 said:


> I saw a lot the leaders driving dirty. You know who y'all are. Lol


That's funny. I saw a red and black MooGen that was bouncing off pipes and other cars like a cue ball. The rest of the time it seemed to be spitting out parts on the track like an exploding fuel dragster. Who was that guy? :spineyes::dance::spineyes:


----------



## Labrat99

Verti goat said:


> You got me Skillett....That's all I got to say in the shadow of defeat....sad3sm


I'm sorry. I feel I must comment.

THAT'S PRETTY WEAK SMACK TALK, DERICK!!! MAN UP, DUDE!!! :cheers:


----------



## skillett

Labrat99 said:


> That's funny. I saw a red and black MooGen that was bouncing off pipes and other cars like a cue ball. The rest of the time it seemed to be spitting out parts on the track like an exploding fuel dragster. Who was that guy? :spineyes::dance::spineyes:


 Rusty!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl: lmao


----------



## JANKEII

Let see, I have three big dents in my pipe now from whoever.. Glad I never saw you on the track Jerry. My whole pipe would have fallen off trying to get by you.
I'm going to try and freeze the pipe tomorrow. First need to crock pot the sucker to look pristine


jep527 said:


> I saw a lot the leaders driving dirty. You know who y'all are. Lol


----------



## skillett

Just wondering maddog did he wine and stomp his feet....lol


----------



## jep527

Rain rain go away and I saw that red and black mugen too. Man he was driving good.


----------



## killerkustoms

About time you got rid of your avatar Jerry, this one is perfect, someone caught you in the act of hacking.


----------



## jep527

that was a clean pass lol most of the time everyone else is in the way


----------



## Asbar 23

*lol*

lol thats my buggy on the left jep527


----------



## JANKEII

I wouldn't post that here. Looks like you are getting passed by Jerry... No body should get passed by Jerry....


Asbar 23 said:


> lol thats my buggy on the left jep527


----------



## Asbar 23

can u think positive for once lol 
whatever man it dosnt matter what it looks like but it matters what the race results say.


----------



## weshyper10sc

not when your losing to jerry


----------



## jep527

hey know we could race for pink slips lol


----------



## Asbar 23

*lol*

hey we should totally do that and if i win ill take ur buggy lol


----------



## weshyper10sc

asbar if u lose im going to laugh my u know what off lol


----------



## kstoracing

Jerry hacks so good luck getting around him when it matters...lol. I just jump over him or wait 'til he flames out....lol. 

Jerry's avatar looks like he's racing himself...lol. 

Man, I need to get back on a track.


----------



## weshyper10sc

lol


----------



## JANKEII

Chill man, it's a talkin smack thread...


Asbar 23 said:


> can u think positive for once lol
> whatever man it dosnt matter what it looks like but it matters what the race results say.


----------



## jep527

im electric now no more flame outs. even with flame out i can beat you karl lol but now it will be easy


----------



## Asbar 23

i know i know thats why i said that lol


----------



## kstoracing

If my memory serves me correctly, uhh Jerry, my last two races you have yet to beat me....lol. I guess that's why you jumped ship. If I go electric you might switch to on-road next....lol.


----------



## jep527

next time you can make a race??????????? at our track we will put nitro and electric together , i will beat you like i always do except the last 2 that i let you win, trying to get you out more but it didnt work so no more winning for you


----------



## jep527

and for the smack talkers that dont have team for the trucks for troops bring it on for the long haul if yalls car can make it


----------



## Asbar 23

i would but you need to help me put a team togeather


----------



## weshyper10sc

man ill take all of yall in a race anyway all yall at vertigo werentrunning my times


----------



## jep527

what were your times again. and i wasnt racing


----------



## Asbar 23

his fastest was a 27.9 which i dont think is all that compared to when the good buggy drivers were running 25 falt

let him brag all he wants lol but i gaurante u that if i was racing in that sc race i would have pulled a faster lap than him cause the sc class is not as competetive as the 1/8 classses lol 

wes just wait untill i get my sc and we will see who has a faster lap 
lol


----------



## Big Phil

Asbar 23 said:


> his fastest was a 27.9 which i dont think is all that compared to when the good buggy drivers were running 25 falt
> 
> let him brag all he wants lol but i gaurante u that if i was racing in that sc race i would have pulled a faster lap than him cause the sc class is not as competetive as the 1/8 classses lol
> 
> wes just wait untill i get my sc and we will see who has a faster lap
> lol


Well bring your SC to mikes..I'm sure larry or willy or earl just to name a few will give you a competetive race..(insert evil smile here)


----------



## Smiley

Last weekend with the shortened track, I was doing 23's.


----------



## kstoracing

Let me find the right set-up for my SC, I think I can beat my 8th times with it. It's basically a buggy with SC shoes on it....lol. I dont have to go electric buggy with this beast.


Jerry, I was giving you a chance to build your false sense of confidence up. You remind me of Scottie Pippen, can't win when the competition is there. No Jordan to pull you up.


----------



## JANKEII

Alright, now we can watch a car go up in flames down the straight.


jep527 said:


> im electric now no more flame outs. even with flame out i can beat you karl lol but now it will be easy


----------



## Asbar 23

i know your times smile but it was wes first race at vertigo and thought there was no body better than him, and i am trying to tell him that if he was racing at mikes then it would have been a different story.


----------



## Asbar 23

i am not saying that i am better than any body else, but between me and wes i am just trying to tell wes that one race dosnt count compared to like wins of a smile, and when he get as many as him then he can talk all he wants cause then he has proof, or something that he can back it up.


----------



## weshyper10sc

asbar shut up this is a talkin smack thread let me talk for myself not u talk for me let me say what i want dude i know im not good yet i just messing around aight


----------



## Verti goat

ooh, SMACKED!

Don't have to be good to talk smack. Heck, you don't even have to back it up, JERRY....LOL. its all in good fun Asbar.


----------



## Asbar 23

i know just talking some smack


----------



## upd103

Well all you guys better just watch out. I mean seriously, watch out! I'm new! LOL.

You older guys remember driving the cars at Six Flags when you were kids? You know the ones on the tracks? That's probably how I'll be out there. Put me in the kiddie class. Ha Ha


----------



## weshyper10sc

man im talking SMACK today lol:bounce::an6:


----------



## upd103

Yeah you are. All that small talkin and still no rep though!


----------



## jep527

karl i can beat you with my kids car and its the one with a wire that i walk behind lol


----------



## kstoracing

Why is it that all your wind come when I'm not racing. I can race, pit for YOU and still beat you, at your own track...lol.


----------



## jep527

because you never make a race. its always your car is broke or your motor is, get a mugen


----------



## kstoracing

Then that means I been beating you with a broken car then right? I think you need to stop claiming Mugen. That's bad advert. they. May buy their car back from you. Yours never finishes. Alpha already took their motor back, real reason you going 'letric.

Now go wire a building or somethin...lol


----------



## jep527

blah blah blah is all i heard and you car sucks now go audit someone lol


----------



## kstoracing

Watch it...lol. The city of Alvin may be owing the state some dough....lol


----------



## fast1970

Monkey Rules!!!!


----------



## JANKEII

Jerry,
Where is your car in this video? I know I must of missed it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

There's a couple of slash's in there that look like they got ran over by a car LOL


----------



## fast1970

Sorry I missed the track rebuild, I am on my way to actually living in Texas, a few more months, Monkey is back..


----------



## Hogster

fast1970 said:


> Sorry I missed the track rebuild, I am on my way to actually living in Texas, a few more months, Monkey is back..


Dang that quick!


----------



## JANKEII

Ruben, so I guess it was the car? Lookin good with new ride.


----------



## killerkustoms

JANKEII said:


> Ruben, so I guess it was the car? Lookin good with new ride.


Chuck, I don't think it was the car but it helps to have new plastics that are slop free. I give credit to the motors not flaming and keeping a tune from beginning to end, usually thats what determines my race.


----------



## skillett

Rubine you came around during the main,I will redeem myself though......... good job ...........SB


----------



## JANKEII

I'll go with the facts... It was the car


killerkustoms said:


> Chuck, I don't think it was the car but it helps to have new plastics that are slop free. I give credit to the motors not flaming and keeping a tune from beginning to end, usually thats what determines my race.


----------



## skillett

JANKEII said:


> I'll go with the facts... It was the car


+1


----------



## killerkustoms

So be it, its the car!


----------



## Hogster

killerkustoms said:


> So be it, its the car!


Actually it wasn't either. The remote Rubine had during the main wasn't even on. someone else had his remote and was driving for him.


----------



## kstoracing

LOL.


----------



## jep527

there catching on to us rubine lol good driving


----------



## Hogster

jep527 said:


> there catching on to us rubine


Now thats funny!


----------



## killerkustoms

I don't think even you believe it was you driving Jerry but I will will never say who


----------



## jep527

yeah if i was driving you would have had 1st lol


----------

